# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Τα  Θηρία (ΑΕΤΟΣ, ΛΕΩΝ, ΙΕΡΑΞ, ΠΑΝΘΗΡ)

## esperos

Για να θυμηθούμε λίγο δύο από τα θηρία, που στις φωτογραφίες βρίσκονται σε επίσκεψη στην Γένοβα, με ένα ρόλο διαφορετικό ως εκπαιδευτικά με τους ναυτικούς δοκίμους. Πρέπει να είναι το 1979 ή 1980.

THIRIA 1.jpg

THIRIA 2.jpg

THIRIA 3.jpg

THIRIA 4.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ιστορικά σκαριά που υπηρέτησαν για 40+ χρόνια τη χώρα μας, φημισμένα για τους "ξιφίες" (τις πολυήμερες περιπολίες κατά μήκος της συνοριογραμμής στα 12νησα) που συχνά έκαναν.

Το Ιέραξ και το Πάνθηρ βρίσκονται στο βυθό του Κρητικού, μετά από χρήση τους ως πλοία στόχους.
Το θρυλικό Λέων πήγε μετά από χρόνια παροπλισμού για σκράπ στην Τουρκία. 
Το Αετός επέστρεψε στην Αμερική και λειτουργεί ως μουσείο. Περισσότερα εδώ.

----------


## esperos

Και για να μείνουμε στο θέμα ''Θηρία'', εδώ τρεις παλιές φωγραφίες, δύο του Λέοντα, αρόδου στην Κάλυμνο και στα Αμπελάκια πριν το τελευταίο του ταξίδι, όπως επίσης μία του Πάνθηρα στην Κω το 1965 αραγμένο στην μοναδική τότε προβλήτα που μπορούσε να ζυγώσει.

ΒΠ ΛΕΩΝ.jpg

ΛΕΩΝ.jpg

ΒΠ ΠΑΝΘΗΡ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kρίμα και άδικο που πήγε για σκράπ το ΛΕΩΝ. Πλοίο με τόση διασημότητα δεν το στέλνεις αδιάβαστο. 
Και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να το κάνανες μουσείο, ας το βυθίζαν σε ρηχά νερά να γίνονται καταδύσεις. Θα μπορούσε σήμερα να είναι μια τουριστική ατρακσιόν και όχι ξυραφάκια.

----------


## Μιχαλης Βασιλας

> Kρίμα και άδικο που πήγε για σκράπ το ΛΕΩΝ. Πλοίο με τόση διασημότητα δεν το στέλνεις αδιάβαστο. 
> Και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να το κάνανες μουσείο, ας το βυθίζαν σε ρηχά νερά να γίνονται καταδύσεις. Θα μπορούσε σήμερα να είναι μια τουριστική ατρακσιόν και όχι ξυραφάκια.


Οντως ειναι κριμα και ειδικα για ανθρωπους που εζησαν μεσα σ'αυτα.
Εχω κανει 2 ξιφιες με το Γερακι και 2 με τον Πανθηρα 80-82 οταν υπηρετουσα σαν υπολογος ΤΠΒ!
Ειναι πραγματι κριμα...Σθγκινηθηκα με τις φωτοφραφιες..

----------


## perseus

το γνωστό αντιτορπιλικό των ΗΠΑ  ΕΛΝΤΡΙΤΖ DE173 που πήρε μέρος στο φημολογούμενο Πείραμα της Φιλαδέλφειας τον Οκτώβρη του 1943, σχετικά με την θεωρεία της Σχετικότητας του Αινστάιν, δόθηκε στο Ελληνικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό το 1951...και μετονομάσθηκε Α/Τ ΛΕΩΝ.....

----------


## SpyrosB

Kοιτώντας της φωτογραφίες παρατήρησα οτι πίσω απο τα δικά μας πλοία είναι αραγμένο το ιστορικό Αchille Lauro (Ακίλε Λάουρο) στο οποίο είχε γίνει πειρατία απο Παλαιστίνιους το 1985.

----------


## Ellinis

Τρια από τα τέσσερα "θηρία" πρυμνοδετημένα στο Βόλο. Αριστερά το ΛΕΩΝ (54) και το δεξί είναι το ΑΕΤΟΣ (01). Τέρμα δεξιά φαίνεται άλλο ένα σκαρί, ίσως ένα από τα ΝΙΚΗ - ΔΟΞΑ που ήταν τύπου Gleaves.

3 thiria volos.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Appia_1978

Εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία, Άρη. Ευχαριστούμε και καλό νέο έτος  :Smile:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Α/Τ ΛΕΩΝ στον Φαληρικο ορμο  κατα την διαρκεια της Ναυτικης Εβδομαδος τον Ιουλιο του 1984 

_leon D54.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφη Γιώργο  :Smile:

----------


## τοξοτης

Λέων D-54 (1951-1992

 http://www.starfiretor.com/PE/USSEldridgePhotos.htm

http://www.starfiretor.com/PE/USSEldridgePhotos.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

Πάνθηρ D-67 (1951-1992)

Το Πάνθηρ ως Garfield Thomas DE193 

http://www.navsource.org/archives/06...93/0619302.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΙΕΡΑΞ στη Ρόδο τον Απρίλη του 1965, προφανώς σε κάποιο "ξιφία"

at rodos 65.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Λέων D-54 (1951-1992
> 
>  http://www.starfiretor.com/PE/USSEldridgePhotos.htm
> 
> http://www.starfiretor.com/PE/USSEldridgePhotos.htm


Το αντιτορπιλικο *ΛΕΩΝ* σε βιντεο  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PatH99d8d9E

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PANTHIR D67.jpgPANTHIR D67_a.jpg Δεν θυμάμαι τον λόγο της παραβολής του Α/Τ ΠΑΝΘΗΡ στου Ξαβέρη εκείνη την ημέρα. Το πιθανότερο κάποιο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο τεύχος 107 του περιοδικού Ιστιοπλοϊκός Κόσμος γίνεται μια αναδρομή στα 50 χρόνια που συμπλήρωσε το Ράλλυ Αιγαίου (μπορείτε να δειτε το τεύχος *εδώ*). Όχι δεν γράφω σε λάθος κατηγορία, στο αφιέρωμα υπάρχει η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του Α/Τ Λέων από το Ράλλυ Αιγάιου του 1986. Δεν ξέρω αν βρέθηκε τυχάια κοντά στην εκκινηση κάποιας ιστιοδρομίας ενώ έκανε κάποιο Ξιφία (το Ράλλυ Αιγάιου του 1986 είχε τη διαδρομή Πειραιάς - Πάρος - Πάτμος - Κως - Ρόδος) ή βοηθούσε τη διεξαγωγή του αγώνα (ίσως μετά από το επεισόδιο με τα τουρκικά πολεμικά στο Ράλλυ Αιγαίου του 1985).
LeonAR.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο τεύχος 107 του περιοδικού Ιστιοπλοϊκός Κόσμος γίνεται μια αναδρομή στα 50 χρόνια που συμπλήρωσε το Ράλλυ Αιγαίου (μπορείτε να δειτε το τεύχος *εδώ*). Όχι δεν γράφω σε λάθος κατηγορία, στο αφιέρωμα υπάρχει η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του Α/Τ Λέων από το Ράλλυ Αιγάιου του 1986. Δεν ξέρω αν βρέθηκε τυχάια κοντά στην εκκινηση κάποιας ιστιοδρομίας ενώ έκανε κάποιο Ξιφία (το Ράλλυ Αιγάιου του 1986 είχε τη διαδρομή Πειραιάς - Πάρος - Πάτμος - Κως - Ρόδος) ή βοηθούσε τη διεξαγωγή του αγώνα (ίσως μετά από το επεισόδιο με τα τουρκικά πολεμικά στο Ράλλυ Αιγαίου του 1985).
> LeonAR.jpg


 Mπορεί να συνέβαιναν κ τα δύο δλδ να έκανε Ξιφία κ να χρειάστηκε να βοηθήσει. Πάντως κ εδώ στο Φάληρο έχουμε δει στα πλαίσια κάποιας ιστιοδρομίας καμιά κανονιοφόρο ή κανένα ναρκαλιευτικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HS IERAX.jpgΤο Α/Τ ΙΕΡΑΞ D31 κάπου στην Δυτική Ευρώπη υποθέτω σε εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι των Ναυτικών Δοκίμων. Η φωτό είναι πριν από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας ΄70  οπότε αφαιρέθηκε το απαρχαιωμένο ραντάρ αέρος από την κορυφή του ιστού καθώς κ ο μικρός πρυμναίος ιστός όπου υψωνόταν η σημαία εν πλω.

----------


## τοξοτης

> HS IERAX.jpgΤο Α/Τ ΙΕΡΑΞ D31 κάπου στην Δυτική Ευρώπη υποθέτω σε εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι των Ναυτικών Δοκίμων. Η φωτό είναι πριν από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας ΄70  οπότε αφαιρέθηκε το απαρχαιωμένο ραντάρ αέρος από την κορυφή του ιστού καθώς κ ο μικρός πρυμναίος ιστός όπου υψωνόταν η σημαία εν πλω.


  Θέλοντας να βοηθήσω ως προς το που περίπου πήγαινε το Α/Τ ΙΕΡΑΞ εκτός Ελλάδος , έψαξα και βρήκα το παρακάτω που είναι αφήγηση ενός υπηρετήσαντα σε αυτό :
..................................................  ..................................................  .........................................
Κι όμως κάπου εκει στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 70 φεύγαμε για στρατό 28 μήνες για αεροπορία 30 και για ναυτικό 32. Οκτώβρη  του 77 παρουσιάστηκα στο Ναυτικό. Κέντρο εκπαιδεύσεως Παλάσκας. Από 17  Οκτώβρη μέχρι 14 Γενάρη του 78 σχολείο για ρανταρ  κι ύστερα μετάθεση. 
Που?  Σε ένα απ τα πιο ιστορικά πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού. Α/Τ  Ιέραξ.(Αντιτορπιλλικό Ιέραξ) Το θηρίο. Έτσι το λέγανε Θηρίο. Ήταν ένα απ  τα 4 όμοια πλοία τα περίφημα  Α/Τ Αετός   Α/Τ Ιέραξ   Α/Τ Λέων   Α/Τ  Πάνθηρ. Έζησα σ αυτό το πλοίο απ τις 14 Γενάρη του 78 όπως είπα κι  απολύθηκα στις 20 Φεβρουαρίου του 1980. 4 χρονιές μ επιασαν. Τόσοι  μήνες  με ταξίδια σ όλο το Αιγαίο, σ όλο το Ιόνιο και σ όλη τη Μεσόγειο απ τη  Βαρκελώνη μέχρι τη Μάλτα τη Λιβύη την Τυνησία και τη Συρία. Σε ασκήσεις  σε περιπολίες (Ξιφίες). Με θάλασσες από 4 μέχρι και 11 μποφώρ. Και  σήμερα 31 χρόνια μετά θυμάμαι χωρίς κακίες και εκδικητικές τάσεις όλα όσα έζησα. 

http://www.amygdalia.com.gr/index.as...&id=1035&mid=9

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

O συγκεκριμένος δείχνει ότι πέρα από την θητεία του δεν είχε άλλη σχέση με τα πολεμικά πλοία όπως κάποιοι από εμάς εδώ. Θηρία λέγονταν από τα ονόματα που είχαν αυτά κ τα συνώνυμά τους Α/Τ των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων.
Διαφωτιστικός ως προς το που έκαναν ταξίδια. Παλιά εγώ είχα δει φωτό από Βέλγιο ή Ολλανδία.

----------


## τοξοτης

> O συγκεκριμένος δείχνει ότι πέρα από την θητεία του δεν είχε άλλη σχέση με τα πολεμικά πλοία όπως κάποιοι από εμάς εδώ. Θηρία λέγονταν από τα ονόματα που είχαν αυτά κ τα συνώνυμά τους Α/Τ των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων.
> Διαφωτιστικός ως προς το που έκαναν ταξίδια. Παλιά εγώ είχα δει φωτό από Βέλγιο ή Ολλανδία.


  Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου , δεν είναι όλοι σχετικοί με τα πολεμικά πλοία εκτός ελαχίστων  εδώ στο forum που έχουν εντρυφήσει πάνω σε αυτά. Γεγονός είναι ότι την αφήγηση του συγκεκριμένου <κληρούχα>  την έβαλα απλά και μόνο για την περιγραφή των ταξιδιών.

----------


## stav

> το γνωστό αντιτορπιλικό των ΗΠΑ  ΕΛΝΤΡΙΤΖ DE173 που πήρε μέρος στο φημολογούμενο Πείραμα της Φιλαδέλφειας τον Οκτώβρη του 1943, σχετικά με την θεωρεία της Σχετικότητας του Αινστάιν, δόθηκε στο Ελληνικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό το 1951...και μετονομάσθηκε Α/Τ ΛΕΩΝ.....


Πραγματικοτητα?? μυθος??? Πολλα εχουν γραφτει για την ιστορια αυτη και σε ελληνικα και σε ξενα φορα,...
Σ'ενα ελληνικο φορουμ, πριν λιγα χρονια ειχε γραφτει μια ενδιαφερουσα αφηγηση απο καποιον υποτιθεμενο αξ/κο του ΠΝ η οποια συνεβει μετα το παροπλισμο του Λεοντα, και στο διαστημα που ηταν (κατα τα λεγομενα του) στην Αμφιαλη σε καποιο σημειο που βρισκονται ολα τα παροπλισμενα πλοια του ΠΝ....

http://www.metafysiko.gr/?p=2512

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κανονικά έπρεπε να σταματήσω να διαβάζω εκεί που λέει ότι τον προβλημάτισε το _Revision_ των σχεδίων. Κάτι που γίνεται παντού όπου υπάρχουν σχέδια, να γίνονται διορθώσεις στα σχέδια είτε στα στάδια της αξιολόγησης και εγκρίσεων του αρχικού σχεδίου έιτε για να ενσωματωθούν αλλαγές που κρίθηκαν αναγκέες στην πορεία της υλοποίησης και για να ξέρουν ότι χρησιμοποιούν τα σωστά σχέδια αναγράφουν την αναθεώρηση (_Revision_ ). Μπορέι να το έχει κάνει και ο μηχανικός στα σχέδια του σπιτιού σας είτε γιατί του έκαναν διορθώσεις στην πολεοδομία είτε για κατασκευαστικούς λόγους και να σημειωσε πανω τον αύξοντα αριθμό της Αναθεώρησης. Λέτε να έγινε κάποιο "πείραμα" στο σπίτι σας;

Εκεί στην τελευταία παράγραφο με το μαγνητικό πεδίο λέει απίστευτες βλακείες για ουδέτερα μαγνητικά πεδία στη γη κ.λπ. Μνημείο ημιμάθειας! Κάθε μεταλλικό αντικείμενο διαταράσσει το μαγνητικό πεδίο της γης αυτή η διαταραχή μπορέι να μετρηθεί (το μετράμε χωρίς μεταλλικό αντικείμενο και όταν έλθει το μεταλλικό αντικείμενο) οπουδήποτε απ΄λα διαλέγουμε θέσεις που να βολεύουν και να διευκολύνουν τις μετρήσεις υπάρχει ένας σταθμός στη Σούδα αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει και αλλού.

Αλλά επειδή είμαι μαζόχας διάβασα και το υπόλοιπο. Προσπαθεί να κάνει κοινότατα πράγματα να μοιάζουν περίεργα, αν συνέχιζε κάποια στιγμή θα έγραφε ότι όταν ήταν πάνω στο Λέοντα είδε τον ήλιο να δύει από την μεριά της Ελευσίνας πράγμα πολύ ύποπτο να δύει ο ήλιος από τα δυτικά  :Wink:  . Μου θυμίζει αυτό που μου έλεγε ένας φίλος που υπηρετούσε τη θητεία του στην Αμφιάλη και έλεγαν στους νέους που έκαναν σκοπιά ότι εμφανίζεται τα βράδια ένας μαύρος δίοπος και σφυράει με το σφυριχτράκι για να τρομάζουν όταν έκαναν σκοπιά.

Το Πείραμα της Φιλαδέλφειας είναι μια μπαρούφα, δεν έγινε ποτέ. Είναι ένα αμερικάνικο ράδιο αρβύλα που φουσκώθηκε. Όπως μπορείτε να διαβάσετε *εδω* δεν έγινε τίποτα, ναι ξέρω ο συνωμοσιολόγος υπηρεσίας (μάλλον συνωμοσιολόγος φυλακής αφού λέμε για ΠΝ) θα πει ότι αυτό θέλουν να πιστεύω και κρύβουν την αλήθεια και θα μου προτείνει να δω κάποιο βίντεο με ασύνδετα μεταξύ τους στοιχεία, λογικά άλματα και μπόλικα αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα για να με πείσει, οπότε ας προτείνω εγώ πρώτος ένα βίντεο:

----------


## stav

τι να σου πω?? εκανα μια αναζητηση στο google, παρακινουμενος απο το ποστ που διαβασα, και ειδα οτι παιζει πολυ "ψωμι" ακομα και στην Ελλαδα με την συγκεκριμενη ιστορια, μιας κ το πλοιο ηταν για πολλα χρονια στο ΠΝ...απο εκει κ περα σιγουρα ο καθενας μπορει να βλεπει το ποτηρι μισογεματο ή μισοαδειο  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Leonardos.B

Και μετά απο 35 χρόνια στο Π.Ν. στην Τεχνική Διεύθυνση,μπορώ να πώ οτι εχω συμμετάσχει σε μικρές-μεσαίες-μεγάλες, μα και εκ βάθρων επισκευές ΟΛΩΝ των θηρίων ,και δεν εχω συναντήσει ουδέποτε περίεργες καταστάσεις-περίεργες κατασκευές ή ακόμα και περίεργα ιστορικά ντοκουμέντα.Αυτό που εβλεπα (αν και περισσότερο ακουγα),ήταν περίεργους ανθρώπους που διακινούσαν περίεργες ιστορίες (είτε χαριτολογώντας,είτε πιστεύοντας ΟΤΙ είχαν ακούσει-διαβάσει απο αλλους περίεργους τύπους).

  Υ/Γ  Χρησιμοποιώ τον ορο "περίεργο",γιατι οποιαδήποτε αλλη εκφραση,πιθανόν να ενοχλούσε... Εν πάσει περιπτώσει,σεβαστές ολες οι απόψεις.

----------


## stav

Λεοναρδε, σιγουρα αυτο που καταθετεις λογω προσωπικης εμπειριας τοσων χρονων εχει μεγαλυτερη αξια απο οποιοδηποτε αναζητηση στο google  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Προφανως η ιστορια που βρηκα και παρεθεσα ειναι ενα ωραιο μυθιστορημα  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kατά την θητεία μου είχα ακούσει από κληρούχα μου που υπηρετούσε σε αυτό ότι υπήρχαν καλωδιώσεις που δεν κατέληγαν πουθενά  και ότι υπήρχαν μη προσβάσιμοι χώροι, κάτι που δεν συνέβαινε στα υπόλοιπα πλοία της κλάσης.
Όμως αντί να το στείλει γιά διάλυση στο Αλιάγα, το ΠΝ έπρεπε να το διατηρήσει σαν μουσείο "επενδύοντας" έμμεσα στην φήμη (διότι επίσημα δεν έγινε τίποτα) του πειράματος της Φιλαδέλφειας. Ξέρετε πόσα Αμερικανάκια κ όχι μόνο θα πλάκωναν να το επισκεφθούν;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα μου επιτρέψετε μια μικρή παρένθεση εκτός θέματος για να δείξω πως βγαίνουν αυτές οι ιστορίες. ¨οταν υπηρετούσα τη θητεία μου σε μια συζήτηση μου έλεγαν για περίεργα φαινόμενα στο στρατόπεδο, για σατανιστές για φαντάρους που εξαφανίστηκαν με κάθε σοβαρότητα. Όταν είπα ότι δεν τα πιστεύω και όλα αυτά είναι βλακείες που λένε οι παλιοί στους νέους μου έφεραν το μεγάλο επιχείρημα. 
"Δόκιμε (ήμουν εφεδρος αξιωματικός) για τις χτισμένες πόρτες στα μαγειρεία τι έχεις να πεις; Που τις χτίσανε γιατί εκέι είχαν χαθεί φαντάροι" Ναι το είχαν πιστέψει.
Οπότε τους έστειλα να ρωτήσουν τον ΕΠΥ που είχε υπηρεσία μαγειρεία πριν μερικούς μήνες όταν είχαν χτίσει τις πόρτες από τις τουαλέτες στα μαγειρεία.
Ποια ήταν η πραγματικότητα; Τα κτίρια του στρατοπέδου ειχαν μια σχεδιαστική αστοχία, οι βόθροι ήταν περίπου στο ίδιο επίπεδο (αν όχι σε ψηλότερο) με τις τουαλέτες οπότε όταν γέμιζαν οι βόθροι ξεχείλιζαν οι τουαλέτες και πλημμύριζαν, στους θαλάμους ερχόταν κάθε μέρα το βοθροφόρο να αδειάζει του βόθρους γιατί οι τουαλέτες πλημμύριζαν μετά την πρωινή καθαριότητα. Το ίδιο πράγμα συνέβαινε και στις τουαλέτες των μαγειρείων και για να μην υπάρχει θέμα υγιεινής αποφάσισαν να χτίσουν τις τουαλέτες για να μην κυκλοφορούν λύματα στα μαγειρεία. 
Αν κάποιος είχα γράψει ένα βιβλίο, ή το έγραφε σε κάποιο μεταφυσικό φόρουμ ή εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση ίσως τώρα κάποιοι να συζητούσαν για τα μυστηριώδη φαινόμενα στο στρατόπεδο και για μη προσβάσιμους χώρους σε αυτό.

Για να γυρίσω στο θέμα. Ακόμα και αν υπήρχαν καλωδιώσεις που δεν κατέληγαν πουθενά και δεν ειναι ράδιο αρβύλα αυτό δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Μπορεί να υπήρχαν κάποιες συσκευές που αφαιρέθηκαν όταν ξεπεράστηκαν και τεχνολογικά (πχ ραντάρ) και έμειναν οι καλωδιώσεις τους ή να περάστηκαν καινούριες καλωδιώσεις επειδή οι παλιές παρουσίαζαν προβλήματα (πχ φθορά των μονώσεων και βραχυκυκλώματα) και να έμειναν οι παλιές σε αχρηστία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γενικά στην θητεία πράγματι ακούγονται διάφορα αλλά εδώ λόγω του φημολογούμενου πειράματος απλώς  μεταφέρω ότι μου είπε ο κληρούχας. Γιά παράδειγμα οι μη προσβάσιμοι χώροι αναφέρονται κ από τον "captain" πιό πάνω. Εκείνο που θέλω να προσθέσω είναι ότι τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 1982 δεν υπήρχε καμιά πύλη εκεί που είναι τα παροπλισμένα όπως αναφέρει. Έτυχε να έχω βάρδια εκεί κοντά κ λόγω του χόμπυ πλησίασα ανενόχλητος μερικά από τα πλοία (με ενδιέφεραν περισσότερο 1-2 T/A κλάσης Μoewe που δεν είχα ξαναδεί) από τον ντόκο που ενώνεται η νησίδα Κυρά με τον λιμενίσκο της Αμφιάλης.
Οι Τούρκοι διαλυτές σίγουρα θα μοσχοπούλησαν πολλά αντικείμενα κ μόνο από το γεγονός ότι προέρχονταν
από το πλοίο του "πειράματος της Φιλαδέλφειας".

----------


## Ilias 92

Ότι και να ήταν το πείραμα υπαρκτό ή μη, εμείς θα μπορούσαμε  να ωφεληθούμε, πράγμα που δεν έπραξαν όσοι θα μπορούσαν αρχές ή ιδιώτες. 
Γενικά οι έλληνες είμαστε κοντόφθαλμοι σε όλα μας!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ότι και να ήταν το πείραμα υπαρκτό ή μη, εμείς θα μπορούσαμε να ωφεληθούμε, πράγμα που δεν έπραξαν όσοι θα μπορούσαν αρχές ή ιδιώτες. 
> Γενικά οι έλληνες είμαστε κοντόφθαλμοι σε όλα μας!!


Iδιώτες δεν θα μπορούσαν να το πάρουν, συνήθως όταν γίνεται εκποίηση γράφουν μόνο γιά σκραπ. Κάποια μικρά βοηθητικά ή ταχύπλοα κατά καιρούς έχουν πουληθεί γιά πολιτική χρήση. Κοντόφθαλμο είναι το Δημόσιο. Το θέμα ήταν πολύ απλό,όρεξη κ διορατικότητα να υπήρχε. Το πλοίο με δράση στον Β' Π.Π. σαν αμερικάνικο κ με 40 χρόνια υπηρεσίας στο ΠΝ έπρεπε να κηρυχθεί μουσείο,να το δέσουν στον Φλοίσβο ή όπου αλλού κ να στήσουν επάνω του έκθεση γιά την δράση του κ μέσα σε όλα γιά το "πείραμα της Φιλαδέλφειας".
Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς την απογοήτευση που ένοιωσα όταν πίνοντας τον καφέ μου το είδα την 6/1/2000 ρυμουλκούμενο να φεύγει προς τα εκεί που κάθε καραβολάτρης θα μπορούσε να μαντέψει...

----------


## Ellinis

> Μου θυμίζει αυτό που μου έλεγε ένας φίλος που υπηρετούσε τη θητέια του στην Αμφιάλη και έλεγαν στους νέους που έκαναν σκοπια ότι εμφανίζεται τα βράδια ένας μαύρος δίοπος και σφυράει με το σφυριχτράκι για να τρομάζουν όταν έκαναν σκοπιά.


Ο μαύρος δίοπος είχε και όνομα, τον λέγανε Μάικ! και "περιέργως" είχε την τάση να τρομάζει μόνο τους νέους στο καράβι... :Pride: 
Το καράβι το είχα δει και εγώ δεμένο στον όρμο παροπλισμένων πλοίων. Είχε ήδη αρχίσει το "γδύσιμο". Κάποιοι με τάσεις συνομωσιολογίας λέγανε οτι οι αμερικάνοι ζητήσαν πίσω μια λίστα μαμούθ από αντικείμενα για να εξαφανίσουν κάθε ίχνος από ότι "μαρτυρούσε" τα όσα συνέβησαν στο "πείραμα". Η αλήθεια ήταν οτι η οργάνωση που διατηρεί το πρώην ΑΕΤΟΣ στην Αμερική είχε ζητήσει ότι μπορούσε να ξυλωθεί πριν πάει το καράβι για σκραπ...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως δεν θα ήθελα το ΠΝ ή γενικότερα το Δημόσιο να συμπεριφέρεται σαν τους τσαρλατάνους που βγάζουν βιβλία, ιστοσελίδες, τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές κ.λπ. γαι να εκμεταλέυονται τους αφελείς που πιστέυουν στις θεωρείες συνωμοσίας. Οπότε ευτυχώς που πήγε για σκραπ και δεν έγινε μουσέιο για κάποιο ανύπαρκτο γεγονός που έβγαλε έανς τύπος από την κοιλιά του. 

Όπως είπε ο Ellinis το Α/Τ Αετός αναπαλιώθηκε και είναι μουσείο των αντιτορπιλικών συνοδείας στις ΗΠΑ μπορέουμε να δούμε αρκετές φωτογραφίες στη σελίδα του μουσείου *εδώ*. Το Α/Τ Αετός ειναι το αντιτορπιλικό που γυρίστικαν σκηνες από την ταινία "Η Αλίκη στο Ναυτικό".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παρατηρούμε ότι το πρώην ΑΕΤΟΣ έχει αποκατασταθεί όπως ήταν στον Β' Π.Π. κάτι που συνηθίζουν οι Αμερικάνοι βετεράνοι. Με πρώτη ματιά πλευρικός αριθμός πολύ μικρός,γκρι το καπέλλο στην τσιμινιέρα κ φυσικά αφαιρέθηκε η μοντέρνα κλειστή γέφυρα που είχε κατασκευαστεί στην θέση της κόντρα γέφυρας στα τελευταία χρόνια της υπηρεσίας στο ΠΝ. Όσο γιά το ραντάρ ναυτιλίας  κ τα 2 πυροβόλα Rheinmetall στο μεσόστεγο, αυτά είχαν αφαιρεθεί με τον παροπλισμό του ώστε να αξιοποιηθούν όπως συνηθίζεται σε κάποιο άλλο πλοίο του ΠΝ.

----------


## Ellinis

Αρχικά το πλοίο είχε δέσει στη Νέα Υόρκη ενώ το 1997 μεταφέρθηκε στα ψηλά του ποταμιού, στο Ώλμπανη, όπου παραμένει. Οι βετεράνοι του ναυτικού στις ΗΠΑ έχουν κάνει συλλόγους και έχουν σώσει αρκετά πλοία για να τα βλέπουν και οι επόμενες γενεές και να μαθαίνουν. Και εδώ βέβαια για το μέγεθος της χώρας δεν τα έχουμε πάει άσχημα, από ένα σημείο και μετά. Γιατί στις δύσκολες μεταπολεμικές δεκαετίες έγιναν σκραπ ορισμένα άκρως ιστορικά σκάφη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όχι μόνο σύλλογοι βετεράνων αλλά πολλά πλοία έχουν διασωθεί διότι έχουν "υιοθετηθεί" από την πολιτεία ή την πόλη της οποίας το όνομα φέρουν. Είναι ζήτημα κουλτούρας κ χρημάτων. Η πρώτη μόλις τα τελευταία χρόνια υπάρχει στην χώρα μας, τα δεύτερα εξακολουθούν να λείπουν...
Ένα άλλο που θα μπορούσε να διατηρηθεί ήταν το ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ λόγω της ιδιαιτερότητας του τύπου αλλά κ λόγω του ότι τότε που παροπλίστηκε μόνο εμείς κ το Ταϊβάν διαθέταμε τέτοιο πλοίο. Περισσότερα θα μπορούσαν να γραφούν στο σχετικό θέμα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Πρώην USS SLATER DE766 ΑΝΤΙΤΟΡΠΙΛΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΟΔΕΙΑΣ τύπου Bostwick


  Διαστάσεις: 93,3 / 11,2 / 4,3 μέτρα
  Εκτόπισμα: 1240 / 1900 τόν.
  Ταχύτητα: 19 κόμβοι
  Οπλισμός: 3 πυροβόλα 3 ιντσών/50, 6 (3 δίδυμα) πυροβόλα 40 χιλ./60, 14 (7 δίδυμα) πυροβόλα 20 χιλ., ΣΔΒ Mk 52, Hedgehog, βόμβες βάθους
  Ένα από τα τέσσερα που παραχωρήθηκαν στο πλαίσιο της αμερικανικής στρατιωτικής βοήθειας και αποτέλεσαν τα νεώτερα "Θηρία". Του ιδίου τύπου: ΙΕΡΑΞ, ΛΕΩΝ και ΠΑΝΘΗΡ. Έτος ναυπηγήσεως 1944. Παρελήφθη στις 15 Μαρτίου 1951 από τον Ανπχο Αθ. Αθανασίου. Από τα πιο χρήσιμα και δραστήρια πλοία του Ναυτικού. Χρησιμοποιήθηκε εντατικά για περιπολίες στο Ανατολικό Αιγαίο και την Δωδεκάνησο, όπως και για την εκπαίδευση των Ν. Δοκίμων. Ανήκε στη δύναμη της Διοικήσεως Αντιτορπιλικών. Παροπλίσθηκε στις 5 Ιουλίου 1991. Σήμερα, βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης και λειτουργεί ως μουσείο.

http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/index.php...d=398&catid=26

Aetos 01-01.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...os%2001-01.jpg

Aetos 01-02.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...os%2001-02.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Aetos1.jpg
  To αντιτορπιλικό κλάσης Cannon υπηρέτησε σε δυο ναυτικά, το Αμερικανικό από το 1944  έως το 1947 και με το Ελληνικό από το 1951 έως και το 1991 γράφοντας μια μεγάλη ιστορία που πολλοί που υπηρέτησαν στο ΠΝ θα θυμούνται. Οι υπόλοιποι θα το θυμούνται από την γνωστή ταινία «Η Αλίκη στο Ναυτικό».

Aetos2.jpg

  Το  πλοίο δωρίθηκε στο Destroyer Escort Sailors Association, επέστρεψε στις ΗΠΑ και σήμερα αποτελεί εκεί ιστορικό πλοίο και βρίσκεται σε προβλήτα του Όλμπανι  της πολιτείας της Νέας Υόρκης.

Στην παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα , απ όπου και οι φωτογραφίες έχει και ένα ενδιαφέρον βιντεάκι.

http://ptisidiastima.wordpress.com/2...slater-de-766/

----------


## τοξοτης

Aetos3.jpg
http://wikimapia.org/260622/USS-Slater-DE-766

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=τοξότης;515407]Συνημμένο Αρχείο 150456 
Eδώ είναι στον Ναύσταθμο Κρήτης. Ένα ουκρανικό ρυμουλκό το πήγε στην Ν. Υόρκη κ το παρέδωσε στους Αμερικάνους βετεράνους του πολέμου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το μοντελο του  Α/Τ ΑΕΤΟΣ D-01 σε κλιμακα 1/350 

_P2181567AETOS.jpgP2181564AETOS.jpgP2181569AETOS.jpg

_Το μοντελο προερχεται απο το συναρμολογουμενο κιτ της εταιρειας  TRUMPETER  η οποια δινει την δυνατοτητα κατασκευης του USS  ENGLAND DE-635 το οποιο ανηκε στην κλαση Backley ενω το ΑΕΤΟΣ στην κλαση  Cannon για την μετατροπη του απαιτηθηκαν πολλες "μετασκευαστικες εργασιες"
Η κατασκευη του βασιστηκε στα πολλα και εξαιρετικα εγχρωμα πλανα της πανεμορφης Ελληνικης ταινιας    "Η Αλικη__ σ__το Ναυτικο" παραγωγης του 1961 στην οποια συμμετειχε το ΑΕΤΟΣ.
 Κατα συνεπεια και η εμφανιση του μοντελου παραπεμπει χρονολογικα στο  1961._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν υπαρχουν λογια για το εκπληκτικο αποτελεσμα του πολυ εμπειρου μοντελιστη TSS APOLLON.....

----------


## Leonardos.B

Ωραιότατο και με μεγάλη λεπτομέρια.Μπράβο Γιώργο.
(παρεπιπτόντως,τι διαστάσεις εχει?)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Λεοναρδε το μοντελο    εχει μηκος  26,6  cm_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Το μοντελο του Α/Τ ΑΕΤΟΣ D-01 σε κλιμακα 1/350 
> 
> _P2181567AETOS.jpgP2181569AETOS.jpg
> 
> _Το μοντελο προερχεται απο το συναρμολογουμενο κιτ της εταιρειας TRUMPETER η οποια δινει την δυνατοτητα κατασκευης του USS ENGLAND DE-635 το οποιο ανηκε στην κλαση Backley ενω το ΑΕΤΟΣ στην κλαση Cannon για την μετατροπη του απαιτηθηκαν πολλες "μετασκευαστικες εργασιες"
> Η κατασκευη του βασιστηκε στα πολλα και εξαιρετικα εγχρωμα πλανα της πανεμορφης Ελληνικης ταινιας "Η Αλικη__ σ__το Ναυτικο" παραγωγης του 1961 στην οποια συμμετειχε το ΑΕΤΟΣ.
> Κατα συνεπεια και η εμφανιση του μοντελου παραπεμπει χρονολογικα στο 1961._


Συγχαρητήρια διότι είναι πάρα πολύ κοντά στο πως ήταν το πλοίο το 1961 κ οι όποιες αποκλίσεις οφείλονται περισσότερο στην εταιρεία κ στο μοντέλο της κλάσης Buckley που χρησιμοποιήθηκε ελλείψει αντιστοίχου της κλάσης Cannon από τα οποία ενημερωτικά, ήταν τα μεν πρώτα τουρμποηλεκτροκίνητα τα δε δεύτερα ντηζελοηλεκτροκίνητα.
Έχοντας πολλή λεπτομέρεια,επισημαίνω κυρίως τον μικρό ιστό πρύμα από το μεσόστεγο όπου υψωνόταν η σημαία (κ με το στέμμα παρακαλώ! ) εν πλω, την οκτάκωπο λέμβο στα αριστερά την οποία είχε όταν ακόμα εχρησιμοποιείτο ως εκπαιδευτικό κ τα απαρχαιωμένα ραντάρ του Β' Π.Π στον κύριο ιστό.
Φυσικά κ η καλαίσθητη επιγραφή με το θυρεό του πλοίου κ με το πρόθεμα στο όνομα τότε, Β.Π.= Βασιλικόν Πλοίον ήτοι η ελληνική απόδοση του ΗΜS των Βρετανών.
Εύγε, φίλε ΤSS APOLLON!

----------


## Ellinis

Φοβερές λεπτομέρειες και εξαιρετικό αποτέλεσμα. Εδώ έδωσες τα ρέστα σου!  :Cocksure:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Α/Τ ΙΕΡΑΞ   D- 31_ _

_http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0I/index2.html


Ierax 31-02.jpg
Ierax 31-03.jpg

Ierax 31-04.jpg
Ierax 31-01.jpg

_
και Α/Τ ΠΑΝΘΗΡ D-67
_
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0P/index5.html

Panthir 67-01.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Α/Τ ΙΕΡΑΞ D- 31_ _
> 
> _http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0I/index2.html
> 
> 
> Ierax 31-02.jpg
> Ierax 31-03.jpg
> 
> Ierax 31-04.jpg
> ...


Oι σελίδες αυτές του photoship έχουν ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον αφού η Ελλάδα στην θάλασσα είναι πανταχοιύ παρούσα.
Εδώ βλέπουμε τα 2 θηρία κ στην παλιότερη διαμόρφωση με τον δεύτερο ιστό,τα απαρχαιωμένα ραντάρ,την διαφορετική γραμματοσειρά των αριθμών.
Στην 02 αμφότερα είναι στην Μάλτα σίγουρα σε εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι.
Στην 04 το πλοίο είναι στο Βέλγιο.Παλιότερα τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια των ναυτικών δοκίμων έφθαναν μέχρι την Βόρειο Ευρώπη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πηγή: Πολεμικό Ναυτικό
Το Α/Τ ΠΑΝΘΗΡ σε φωτό που πρέπει να είναι μεταξύ μέσων δεκαετίας 70 κ αρχών 80.D-67 ΠΑΝΘΗΡ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

A)Τ ΠΑΝΘΗΡ .jpg Πηγή: Πολεμικό Ναυτικό 

Ο Πάνθηρας στα πρώτα του χρόνια με το τότε Βασιλικό Ναυτικό. Εδώ βλέπουμε ό,τι κ στην φωτό του ΛΟΓΧΗ που ανέβασα χθες. Η λωρίδα στην τσιμινιέρα δείχνει ότι το πλοίο είναι διοικητικό μοίρας,προφανώς των Α/Τ συνοδείας. Εδώ τίθεται το ερώτημα: ωραία κ όταν ο διοικητής επέβαινε  σε άλλο πλοίο γιά χ λόγο τι γινόταν, ήταν αρκετό μόνο να υψώσει το σήμα του εκεί;
Αυτή η λωρίδα καταργήθηκε όταν ευθυγραμμιστήκαμε με τα αμερικάνικα πρότυπα/διαδικασίες ενώ το ίδιο συνέβη στους Βρετανούς,στους Γάλλους κ ενδεχομένως σε όσους άλλους τους ακολουθούσαν,μου φαίνεται κάπου μέσα στην δεκαετία του 80.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

A)Τ ΙΕΡΑΞ.jpgΤο γεράκι σε φωτό της φωτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Προχθές στο Μακεδονία ΤV στην εκπομπή "Φυγόκεντρος" ασχολήθηκαν με το πείραμα της Φιλαδέλφειας,μπορείτε να τη δείτε στο youtube.
Όντως ενδιαφέρουσα παρουσίαση αλλά δεν απέφυγαν τα λάθη ως μη έχοντες καμία σχέση με το ναυτικό.
Τους φαίνεται περίεργο γιατί η κλάση του πλοίου αναφέρεται ως Cannon αλλά κ ως Βοstwick.Δεν είναι η μοναδική περίπτωση που συνέβη αυτό,έχουμε κ άλλα παραδείγματα.Εδώ ο λόγος είναι ότι το USS Cannon μεταβιβάστηκε πολύ γρήγορα στη Βραζιλία.
Αναφέρθηκε από "ειδικό" ότι το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει στον ναύσταθμο! Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι διαλύθηκε στο Αλιάγα.Μάλιστα έτυχε να το δω ρυμουλκούμενο ανήμερα των Θροφανείων του 2000.
Επίσης δεν κατάλαβα γιατί επικαλούνται τι γνώσεις ενός έλληνα.... στρατηγού.

----------


## sv1xv

> Αναφέρθηκε από "ειδικό" ότι το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει στον ναύσταθμο!


Προφανώς αναφέρονται στο ΛΕΩΝ (USS Eldridge), μάλλον έχουν δίκιο, εμφανίζεται περιοδικά στον Ναύσταθμο λόγω στρέβλωσης του χωροχρόνου. :Mask:  Μάλιστα κάποιος άσχετος το μπέρδεψε με το ΑΕΤΟΣ, ίσως μικρός ήταν φαν της Βουγιουκλάκη.  :Courage: 




> Επίσης δεν κατάλαβα γιατί επικαλούνται τι γνώσεις ενός έλληνα.... στρατηγού.


Μήπως επειδή ήταν φτηνότερος και βολικότερος από έναν ναύαρχο?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Προφανώς αναφέρονται στο ΛΕΩΝ (USS Eldridge), μάλλον έχουν δίκιο, εμφανίζεται περιοδικά στον Ναύσταθμο λόγω στρέβλωσης του χωροχρόνου.


Στο ΛΕΩΝ αναφέρομαι κ εγώ,παράλειψή μου να το γράψω από βεβαιότητα ότι όλοι ξέρουν το πλοίο-αντικείμενο του υποτιθέμενου πειράματος..
Είχα ακούσει διάφορα στην θητεία μου γιά αυτό αλλά φαίνεται ότι όλα ήταν από ανακύκλωση.

----------


## sv1xv

Σημερινό σχετικό άρθρο στο "Ellinika Hoaxes":

http://ellinikahoaxes.gr/2017/11/06/...ia-experiment/

Κρατώ μόνο την τελευταία φράση: _Δυστυχώς το Α/Τ Λέων, έγινε παλιοσίδερα το 1999. Εάν αυτό το πλοίο είχε μετατραπεί σε πλωτό μουσείο, θα αποτελούσε σήμερα κορυφαίο τουριστικό αξιοθέατο για τη χώρα μας, δεδομένης της φήμης που το συνοδεύει_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σημερινό σχετικό άρθρο στο "Ellinika Hoaxes":
> 
> http://ellinikahoaxes.gr/2017/11/06/...ia-experiment/
> 
> Κρατώ μόνο την τελευταία φράση: _Δυστυχώς το Α/Τ Λέων, έγινε παλιοσίδερα το 1999. Εάν αυτό το πλοίο είχε μετατραπεί σε πλωτό μουσείο, θα αποτελούσε σήμερα κορυφαίο τουριστικό αξιοθέατο για τη χώρα μας, δεδομένης της φήμης που το συνοδεύει_.


Γιά το πότε πήγε γιά σκραπ,γράφω στα ποστ 32 κ 53.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Σημερινό σχετικό άρθρο στο "Ellinika Hoaxes":
> 
> http://ellinikahoaxes.gr/2017/11/06/...ia-experiment/
> 
> Κρατώ μόνο την τελευταία φράση: _Δυστυχώς το Α/Τ Λέων, έγινε παλιοσίδερα το 1999. Εάν αυτό το πλοίο είχε μετατραπεί σε πλωτό μουσείο, θα αποτελούσε σήμερα κορυφαίο τουριστικό αξιοθέατο για τη χώρα μας, δεδομένης της φήμης που το συνοδεύει_.


 _Σιγουρα θα  μαγνητιζε τους απανταχου λατρεις του μυστηριου!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φωτογραφια του Α/Τ ΙΕΡΑΞ  31   στο  Shipspotting

_http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2242263

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μοντελο του* Α/Τ ΛΕΩΝ* *D-54* σε κλιμακα 1/350, το μοντελο προερχεται απο το συναρμολογουμενο κιτ της εταιρειας   TRUMPETER  που δινει την δυνατοτητα κατασκευης του USS ENGLAND DE-635 κλασης Backley για να μεταμορφωθει ομως σε Α/Τ ΛΕΩΝ  το οποιο ηταν της κλασης Cannon  το μοντελο   χρειαστηκε να υποστει     πολλες μετασκευαστικες εργασιες.

P4214578ΛΕΩΝ.jpgP4214576ΛΕΩΝ.jpgP4214577ΛΕΩΝ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

220px-BRP_Rajah_Humabon_(PF_11).jpg wikipedia

To προτελευταίο της κλάσης Cannon κ ένα από τα ελάχιστα ενεργά μάχιμα πλοία του Β' ΠΠ παροπλίστηκε από το φιλιππινέζικο ΠΝ τον περασμένο Μάρτιο.Το άλλο είναι το ταϊλανδέζικο HTMS PIN KLAO.

----------


## Ellinis

Εκπληκτική σταδιοδρομία για το καράβι! Οι Φιλιππίνες, η Ταϊβάν, η Νότιος Κορέα και η Ταϋλάνδη είναι τα τελευταία λημέρια αυτών των βετεράνων του Β' ΠΠ. Νομίζω οτι και οι Βιετναμέζοι είχαν καταλάβει μερικά αμερικάνικα με την πτώση της Σαϊγκόν αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει μείνει κάποιο ως σήμερα.

Να δούμε και ένα περσινό βίντεο με το πλοίο που παρέμεινε στην αρχική του σχεδόν διαρύθμιση μέχρι το τέλος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εκπληκτική σταδιοδρομία για το καράβι! Οι Φιλιππίνες, η Ταϊβάν, η Νότιος Κορέα και η Ταϋλάνδη είναι τα τελευταία λημέρια αυτών των βετεράνων του Β' ΠΠ. Νομίζω οτι και οι Βιετναμέζοι είχαν καταλάβει μερικά αμερικάνικα με την πτώση της Σαϊγκόν αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει μείνει κάποιο ως σήμερα.
> 
> Να δούμε και ένα περσινό βίντεο με το πλοίο που παρέμεινε στην αρχική του σχεδόν διαρύθμιση μέχρι το τέλος.


Κάτι η αμερικάνικη κατασκευή,κάτι η πληθώρα των πλοίων της κλάσης,κάτι το ποιόν ναυτικού όπως το φιλιππινέζικο κ έφθασε 75 χρονών!!! Πέρασε κ από το ιαπωνικό ΠΝ το οποίο μεταπολεμικά έλαβε πλοία των πρώην εχθρών.
Στην Κορέα δεν υπάρχουν πιά αμερικάνικα του Β' ΠΠ,εγώ θα πρόσθετα στο κλαμπ κ το Μεξικό με μερικά Ν/Α κλάσης AUK
( ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ) κ 1 Α/Γ τύπου LST542.

Αν εννοείς τον οπλισμό είναι σχεδόν ο ίδιος σε πυροβόλα αλλά είχε αφαιρεθεί ο ανθυποβρυχιακός.Γι'αυτό κ χαρακτηρισμός PS= patrol ship.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μοντελο του* Α/Τ  ΙΕΡΑΞ D-31* σε κλιμακα 1/350, το μοντελο προερχεται απο το συναρμολογουμενο κιτ της εταιρειας   TRUMPETER  που δινει την δυνατοτητα κατασκευης του USS ENGLAND DE-635 κλασης Backley για να μεταμορφωθει ομως σε Α/Τ  IΕΡΑΞ  το οποιο ηταν της κλασης Cannon  το μοντελο   χρειαστηκε να υποστει     πολλες μετασκευαστικες εργασιες.

----------


## gioros

Πολυ καλη δουλια με αρκετό μεράκι

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Στο yutube από την  εκπομπη   KΕΝΤΡI      σχετικα με το ΛΕΩΝ     και το Πειραμα της Φιλαδελφειας                                                         
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsJZh7FXCO8

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο yutube από την  εκπομπη   KΕΝΤΡI      σχετικα με το ΛΕΩΝ     και το Πειραμα της Φιλαδελφειας                                                         
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsJZh7FXCO8


Στην εισαγωγή της εκπομπής έχει απόσπασμα από την σχετική αμερικάνικη ταινία επί ενός Α/Τ κλάσης Αllen M. Sumner που  διατηρείται ως μουσείο κ επίσης φαίνονται καταδρομικά του 60τόσο.
Ο ΛΕΩΝ είναι στα παροπλισμένα στην ν.Κυρά δίπλα στη βάση της Αμφιάλης.
Ένας από τους συμμετέχοντες στη συζήτηση επικαλείται ως τεκμήριο γιά την πραγματοποίηση του πειράματος  την αλλαγή της ονομασίας της κλάσης του πλοίου από Bostwick σε Cannon.Aυτό είναι αβάσιμο  διότι συμβαίνει πολλές φορές.

----------


## Blitz-X

> Μοντελο του* Α/Τ  ΙΕΡΑΞ D-31* σε κλιμακα 1/350, το μοντελο προερχεται απο το συναρμολογουμενο κιτ της εταιρειας   TRUMPETER  που δινει την δυνατοτητα κατασκευης του USS ENGLAND DE-635 κλασης Backley για να μεταμορφωθει ομως σε Α/Τ  IΕΡΑΞ  το οποιο ηταν της κλασης Cannon  το μοντελο   χρειαστηκε να υποστει     πολλες μετασκευαστικες εργασιες.


Μπράβο. Πολύ όμορφη και καθαρή δουλειά!
Το μοντέλο "παρακαλάει" για μια ωραία ξύλινη βάση με μπρούτζινα στηρίγματα.
Τα ρέλια είναι scratch build ή aftermarket μεταλλικά photo-etched?
*
ΜΦΧ*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας  σχολια! 
 Τα ρελια είναι μεταλλικα photo- etched

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Μοντελο του* Α/Τ  ΙΕΡΑΞ D-31* σε κλιμακα 1/350, το μοντελο προερχεται απο το συναρμολογουμενο κιτ της εταιρειας   TRUMPETER  που δινει την δυνατοτητα κατασκευης του USS ENGLAND DE-635 κλασης Backley για να μεταμορφωθει ομως σε Α/Τ  IΕΡΑΞ  το οποιο ηταν της κλασης Cannon  το μοντελο   χρειαστηκε να υποστει     πολλες μετασκευαστικες εργασιες.


Πολύ καλή δουλειά! Το μοντέλο το δείχνει τη δεκαετία του 1980;




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από T.S.S. APOLLON
> 
> 
> Στο yutube από την  εκπομπη   KΕΝΤΡI       σχετικα με το ΛΕΩΝ     και το Πειραμα της Φιλαδελφειας                                                          
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsJZh7FXCO8
> 
> 
> Στην εισαγωγή της εκπομπής έχει απόσπασμα από την σχετική αμερικάνικη ταινία επί ενός Α/Τ κλάσης Αllen M. Sumner που  διατηρείται ως μουσείο κ επίσης φαίνονται καταδρομικά του 60τόσο.
> Ο ΛΕΩΝ είναι στα παροπλισμένα στην ν.Κυρά δίπλα στη βάση της Αμφιάλης.
> Ένας από τους συμμετέχοντες στη συζήτηση επικαλείται ως τεκμήριο γιά την πραγματοποίηση του πειράματος  την αλλαγή της ονομασίας της κλάσης του πλοίου από Bostwick σε Cannon.*Aυτό είναι αβάσιμο  διότι συμβαίνει πολλές φορές.*


Να ήταν το μόνο αβάσιμο καλά θα ήταν! Σταμάτησα να βλέπω όταν στην εισαγωγή άρχισε να λέει για το ενοποιημένο πεδίο με ασυναρτησίες που αρκεί να έχεις κάνει φυσική της πρώτης λυκείου για να καταλάβεις ότι είναι αρλούμπες. Έχω πει την άποψή μου *εδώ* για το πείραμα που δεν έγινε ποτέ.

Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε τον Πάνθηρα στις Σπέτσες το Σεπτέμβριο του 1986 όταν συμμετείχε στις εκδηλώσεις για την επέτειο της Ναυμαχίας των Σπετσών.
Pages from 442.jpgΠηγή Ναυτική Επιθεώρηση

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ καλή δουλειά! Το μοντέλο το δείχνει τη δεκαετία του 1980;


Πριν από το 80 αφού έχει το απαρχαιωμένο ραντάρ αέρος το οποίο είχε αφαιρεθεί.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μοντελο του* Α/Τ  ΙΕΡΑΞ D-31* σε κλιμακα 1/350, το μοντελο προερχεται απο το συναρμολογουμενο κιτ της εταιρειας   TRUMPETER  που δινει την δυνατοτητα κατασκευης του USS ENGLAND DE-635 κλασης Backley για να μεταμορφωθει ομως σε Α/Τ  IΕΡΑΞ  το οποιο ηταν της κλασης Cannon  το μοντελο   χρειαστηκε να υποστει     πολλες μετασκευαστικες εργασιες.


_  Να δουμε    και το_ μον_τελο του Α/Τ ΠΑΝΘΗΡ D-67 σε κλιμακα 1/350,   κατα τα λοιπα ισχυουν οτι και  τα ανωτερω σχετικα με την   κατασκευη του  ΙΕΡΑΞ

_P2280475ΠΑΝΘΗΡ.jpgP2280478ΠΑΝΘΗΡ.jpgP2280482ΠΑΝΘΗΡ.jpgP2280486ΠΑΝΘΗΡ.jpgP2280487ΠΑΝΘΗΡ.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tελειο ,ως συνηθως, ΤSS APOLLON!!!!

----------


## sv1xv

> Τρια από τα τέσσερα "θηρία" πρυμνοδετημένα στο Βόλο. Αριστερά το ΛΕΩΝ (54) και το δεξί είναι το ΑΕΤΟΣ (01). Τέρμα δεξιά φαίνεται άλλο ένα σκαρί, ίσως ένα από τα ΝΙΚΗ - ΔΟΞΑ που ήταν τύπου Gleaves.


Έχω στη συλλογή μου μια φωτογραφία που δείχνει την ίδια σκηνή αλλά φαίνεται και το αντιτορπιλικό δεξιά. Είναι το ΔΟΞΑ D20.

----------


## sv1xv

Δείτε εδώ: 

Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες του Βόλου (Historic photos of Volos)

 :Cool:

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189497 wikipedia
> 
> To προτελευταίο της κλάσης Cannon κ ένα από τα ελάχιστα ενεργά μάχιμα πλοία του Β' ΠΠ παροπλίστηκε από το φιλιππινέζικο ΠΝ τον περασμένο Μάρτιο.Το άλλο είναι το ταϊλανδέζικο HTMS PIN KLAO.


Και ενώ υπήρχαν κάποιες σκέψεις για την μετατροπή του πλοίου σε μουσείο, το σκάφος ανατράπηκε στον ναύσταθμο του Cavite σε μια κακοκαιρία... Δίπλα του βλέπουμε δυο μισοβυθισμένα περιπολικά τύπου PCE, ίδιας ηλικίας με το Α/Τ και αδελφάκια με τα δικά μας ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ και ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Φ. Από την άλλη πλευρά του ντόκου φαίνεται και ένα τύπου Auk - σαν το δικό μας ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ - που αντέχει ακόμη παρά τα 80 σχεδόν χρόνια του...

313420433_5856994787685529_2867651522547773100_n.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tόσο άχρηστοι είναι! :Disturbed:

----------

